# الوصايا العشر التى سلمها الرب لموسى



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*نص الوصايا كما في سفر التثنية 


أَنَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ. لا يَكُنْ لكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي. لا تَصْنَعْ لكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ وَمَا فِي المَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ. لا تَسْجُدْ لهُنَّ وَلا تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ أَفْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ وَفِي الجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ مِنَ الذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي وَأَصْنَعُ إِحْسَاناً إِلى أُلُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ. لا تَنْطِقْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ بَاطِلاً لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ لا يُبْرِئُ مَنْ نَطَقَ بِاسْمِهِ بَاطِلاً. اِحْفَظْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ كَمَا أَوْصَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَشْتَغِلُ وَتَعْمَلُ جَمِيعَ أَعْمَالِكَ وَأَمَّا اليَوْمُ السَّابِعُ فَسَبْتٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ لا تَعْمَل فِيهِ عَمَلاً مَا أَنْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنَتُكَ وَعَبْدُكَ وَأَمَتُكَ وَثَوْرُكَ وَحِمَارُكَ وَكُلُّ بَهَائِمِكَ وَنَزِيلُكَ الذِي فِي أَبْوَابِكَ لِيَسْتَرِيحَ عَبْدُكَ وَأَمَتُكَ مِثْلكَ. وَاذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ كُنْتَ عَبْداً فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فَأَخْرَجَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ بِيَدٍ شَدِيدَةٍ وَذِرَاعٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ. لأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ

 أَوْصَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ
أَنْ تَحْفَظَ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ. 


أ كْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ كَمَا أَوْصَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِتَطُول أَيَّامُكَ وَلِيَكُونَ لكَ خَيْرٌ على الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ.

لا تَقْتُل 
وَلا تَزْنِ 
وَلا تَسْرِقْ 
وَلا تَشْهَدْ عَلى قَرِيبِكَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ 
وَلا تَشْتَهِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِكَ وَلا تَشْتَهِ بَيْتَ قَرِيبِكَ وَلا حَقْلهُ وَلا عَبْدَهُ وَلا أَمَتَهُ *وَلا ثَوْرَهُ وَلا حِمَارَهُ وَلا كُل مَا لِقَرِيبِكَ. 
لا تحلف بأسم الله بالباطل 
أحفظ وصايا الرب ألهك 
أحبب الرب ألهك من كل قلبك ونفسك 
أحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم 
أحفظ ايام الصوم والأعياد ​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا" اخت مارثا المصرية
على الوصايا المهمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

:sami73:*أشكرك أخى كليمو على المرور 
الرب يباركك


مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

* إإن الوصايا العشر ، في ذروة كمالها ، هي المحظور الذي عليه يبنى شعب الله وبالتالي ، كل كنيسة مسيحية . لأنها في مصدرها ، مرتبطة بالخروج من مصر ، وبالتالي بالتحرر ، بالفداء، بالميثاق بين الله والبشر ، وبالخلاص في يسوع المسيح . لنُعد قراءة سفر الخروج ، فصل 19: ظهر الله ، إذ ذاك ، في غمامة على جبل سيناء . " ثم تكلم الله بجميع هذا الكلام قائلاً :
- أنا الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من دار العبودية 

- لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى تجاهي

- لا تصنع لك منحوتاً ولا صورة شيء مما في السماء من فوق ولا مما في الأرض من أسفل

- لا تحلف باسم الرب إلهك باطلاً

- أذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه

- أكرم أباك وأمك

- لا تقتل… لا تزن… لا تسرق 

- لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور

- لا تشته شيئاً يخصّ قريبك " ( خر 20/1 _ 17 )

هذه الكلمات العشر هي خاتمة العهد في إطار الخروج ، إنها انطلاقاً من مصدرها ودورها ، في صلب إيمان إسرائيل وحياته ، كما في صلب الكنيسة المسيحية : الميثاق الذي عليه أُسس تاريخ التحرر والخلاص . ويجب أن تُفهم على أنها " الحريات العشر الكبيرة " . الوصايا العشر التي أُنشئت بدراية ،تقدّم للعالم الحديث معنى لا ينضب ، لم يكن الإنجيل إلا ليعكسه ويتوسع فيه .

احفظ الوصايا
"الكلمة صار جسداً وحلّ بيننا " لا ليحمل لنا خُلُقية ، بل ليحمل لنا الخلاص إنه لمن الخطأ أن نشير إلى أن الرب يعرض الوصايا للتصفية . لقد جاء ليعلن الغفران ، لا لينكر الخطيئة . جاء ليبشر بالرحمة ، لا ليلغي الشريعة . في الحقيقة ، إنه يهاجم بعنف الكتبة والفريسيين الذين يُرهقون الشعب الصغير بتقاليد بشرية ، ولكنه يلومهم على مخالفة وصايا الله ( متى 15/1 - 19 ) . إنه يضطلع بكلمات العهد العشر ، لأنه جاء خاصة ليكمّل العهد ويخلّده . إن عمل المسيح لا يُبطل الوصايا ، كما قيل غالباً ، وهو لا يقوم حتى في بناء خُلُقية أرقى ، بل في صقلها روحياً وتقديمها للجميع : موته وقيامته " ينشران روحه على كل جسد " ( رسل 2/17 ) روح حياة ، روح حب . الروح بالذات الذي يحفز إلى أن نحيا المسيح ونحبه .إن الوصايا هي شرائع – أجل – إنما لكي نحب ولا ندع أحداً خارج الدائرة حيث الحب والمشاركة ، تكبر السعادة عندما تكون المشاركة ، تصبح نعيم الله بالذات عندما نعطي كل شيء ، مثل الذي كان " الإنسان من أجل الآخرين " ، المسيح .​​​​*


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع ...
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا مارثا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> الموضوع رائع ...
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك



*أشكرك أخى صوت الرب على المرور
الرب يباركك

مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا مارثا *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*
أشكرك أختى العزيزة             mero engel 
على المرور
الرب يباركك

مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا معلم ، ما الوصية العظمى في التوراة ؟

قال يسوع ( مستشهداً بتثنية الاشتراع ) :​*
"* أحبب الرب إلهك بكل قلبك وكل نفسك وكل فكرك . هذه هي الوصية العظمى والأولى. والثانية التي تشبهها : أحبب قريبك حبّك لنفسك . وبهاتين الوصيتين تختصر التوراة كلها والأنبياء " ( متى 22/33 _ 40 ) . هكذا ثـبّت يسوع المركز ، بؤرة الوصايا العشر . فالعقدة التي تشدّ في حزمة واحدة الخلقية الإنسانية والمسيحية كلّها ، هي إذاً " أحبب ". ولكن عندما نختصر الكلمات العشر ( الوصايا ) في واحدة ، " الوصية الكبرى " ، لا تصل إلى واحدة أو عشرة ، بل إلى اثنتين ، وكون الثانية عظيمة وهامة شأن الأولى، فالاثنتان تصبحان إذ ذاك غير منفصلتين .

موجز القول ، " البرهان يتسع " على أننا نحب الله ، قائم في المحبة التي نكنّها لاخوتنا . فالوصية الأولى تتحقق في التقيّد بالثانية " المماثلة لها " . إن الرب يضع حداً لأوهامنا ، عندما يطلب كدليل منا على حبنا له ، الحب المحسوس تجاه الآخرين . علامة حبّ الله الذي لا نرى ، هي في حب اخوتنا الذين نرى . علامة اكتمال الوصية الأولى في قلوبنا تظهر في ممارسة التسع الأخرى حيث خمس منها تردّنا إلى احترام القريب وحبّه ( 1 يو 4/12 ، 16 ، 20 - 21 ) .

يقدم الكتاب الوصايا في لوحتين يتضمن كلّ منها خمساً . الأولى تورد النقاط الأساسية في موقفنا إزاء الله ، والأخيرة تشير إلى واجباتنا تجاه القريب . والرب سيرجع اللوحتين إلى وصيتين ، وما هذا إلا ليوحدهما أو على الأقل ليضعهما في مرتبة واحدة : الوصية الثانية مماثلة للأولى… من جهة أخرى ، فالوصية الخامسة هي كالمركز حيث تلتحم الوصايا ، لأن الراحة الأسبوعية هي ، في الوقت عينه ، تقديس لله واستراحة للإنسان من أعماله . ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*" أنا هو إلهك الذي انتشلك من العبودية "

" أنا يهوه ، إلهك ، الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر ، من دار العبودية ( تث 5/6 ) ​*.

*هكذا تبدأ ما سميت بـ " الوصايا العشر " . لنلاحظنّ ذلك جيداً : هذه الكلمات الأولى لا " تأمر " بشيء . واحد يتقدم فيقول " أنا "… صوت … شخص . ويستشهد ، لا بسلطانه ، ولا بحقوقه ، ولكن بحبه المعلن ، بصوت صارخ : " أنا يهوه إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من دار العبودية " . يهوه لا يقدّم نفسه هنا بما هو عليه ، بل بما صنع ويريد أن يصنع أيضاً لأجل شعبه ولأجلنا . إنه يُدعى بالاسم الحقيقي الذي به ظهر لموسى في العليقة الملتهبة : يهوه: " أنا هو " و" سأكون [ معك ، قربك ، لأجلك ] . اسم الله هذا ، هو هكذا مرتبط إلى الأبد بحدث الخروج : " أنا يهوه ، إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر " ، عمل محرر ، مخلص ، فادِ .

بعد هذه المقدمة ، ما يطلب تالياً ، " الأنت " الذي سيفتح كلاً من الكلمات العشر والذي سيقوم بداهة في علاقة عهد ، في حوار حب معقود في التاريخ الإنساني بحدث ، هو زواج ، هو " أنا " و " أنت " في حنوّ أبدي.

هذا " الأنا " الذي يستدعي " حبه " ، هذا " الأنا " الذي يخاطب " الأنت " بحنوّ حميم ، هذا " الأنا " الذي يُدعى يهوه –" سأكون معك " – يمكنه أن يلفظ الكلمات العشر . عندما نعرف أننا محبوبون، يمكننا أن نسمع كل شيء ولا نطلب إلاّ أن نقول نعم . وبالمقابل ، عندما نحبّ ، باستطاعتنا أن نسأل كل شيء ، لأننا فضلاً عن كوننا لا نؤخذ بتجربة الغلوّ ، فإننا لا نسأل إلاّ خير الذي أو التي أو الذين نحبهم . كذلك لا نخف من هذا " الأنت " مهما كان قاطعاً : إنّ له حدّ الحب الملزم . وعليك أن تسمع ملء رجاء بهيج ، هذه الكلمات العشر الآمرة التي يوجهها الله بذاته ، اليوم وأبداً ، إلى كلّ واحد شخصياً ، إذن ، إليك " أنت " الآن ، لأنه يحبك .

" لا يكن لك … " كلمات الرجاء العشر "

" لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى تجاهي " ، هذه هي الوصية الأولى . إنها تقع كحظر . لقد صدم البعض حقاً من الصياغة السلبية للكلمات العشر كلّها ، ما عدا اثنتين ، تعبّـر بـ " لن يكون… لك " ، مما يظهر الحريات العشر كمحظورات . يبدو للكثيرين أن الأوامر الإيجابية قد تكون أكثر إنجيلية وأكثر ديبلوماسية تجاهنا ، وهي بالتالي تطبّق بفرح أوفر . ليس هذا إلاّ شعوراً خالياً من التفكير .

عظة يسوع على الجبل لا تخلو من المحظورات : " لا تحلف… لا تمارس ديانتك لتجذب أنظار الناس… لا تطنّ بكرمك… لا تكونوا كالمرائين… لا تكنـزوا كنوزاً على الأرض … لا تخافوا … لا تدينوا … ( متى 5،7 ) . الصيغة السلبية التي ليست ، إلى كلّ هذا ، إلا اختياراً لشكل لغوي ، هي جارحة ، إنما ليس لها مدلول آخر سوى الصيغة الإيجابية التي تعني : " اترك لقريبك حياته وسمعته وزوجته أو زوجها ومحفظته " . إن الوصايا في نواهيها هي أساساً ناموس محرّر ، بسياقها التاريخي في الخروج من العبوديّـة ، بعهد الحب الذي هي شرعته ، وبمضمونها المؤنسن . إن الوصايا هي " الناموس الكامل " الذي عليه تكلمت رسالة القديس يعقوب : " أيها الأخوة ، كونوا عاملين بالكلمة لا سامعين لها فقط فتغرّوا أنفسكم … فمن يتطلع في الناموس الكامل ، ناموس الحرية ويستمرّ عليه ، لا كمن يسمع ثم ينسى بل كمن يمارس العمل ، فهذا يكون سعيداً في عمله " ( يع 1/22 _ 25 ) .

نقطة تكاد تمر دون أن تُلحظ . فالوصايا في نصّها الأصلي ، ليست موضوعة بصيغة الأمر : " لا تقتل … لا تسرق … " لكن بصيغة المستقبل : " لن يكون لك آلهة أخرى… لن تقتل " . إن الكلمات العشر هي شرعة للمستقبل ، لذلك فإننا نؤّديها عادة بصيغة المستقبل : " لن يكون لك آلهة أخرى تجاهي " .

" لا آلهة أخرى تجاهي … "

لا يعطينا سفر التكوين قط فكرة مجردة عن الإنسان ، بل يظهره بجسمه ، بكيانه ، في علاقته بالله ، بهذا الإله الذي يعلن صورته في الإنسان ، وهكذا يتيح لنا أن نكتشف إلهنا انطلاقاً من الإنسان صورته ، وبالأكثر ، في علاقته الأبوية معه هذا الإنسان ، مع شعبه الذي حرّره ، وأخيراً مع البشرية جمعاء . لأن العهد لا يبدأ مع إسرائيل إلا ليمتدّ إلى كل الأمم . مذاك ، دون أن يؤكد الله بأنّـه الأوحد ، فهو يستعمل لغة العهد : " أنا يهوه ، إلهك ، لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى تجاهي " ( تث 5/6 _ 7 ) . كما في الأعراس الأرضية، عندما يضع كلّ من الخطيبين الخاتم في إصبعه ، يتبادلان ضمناً هذا الكلام : " أنا زوجك… أنا زوجتك … لا يكن لك زوج سواي " . ها هما شريكان في الحياة والموت ، دون أن يتمكن أحد من التسرّب كثالث إلى هذا الحب " الزوجي " المتبادل . فالله هو إذن " إلهنا " إلى الأبد .

الله الذي ارتبط بنا ولن ينفصل عنا ، الله الذي تعرّض للشبهة معنا والذي يُرفض غالباً بسببنا ، هذا الإله _ " إلهك " _ لن يتراجع . ولكنه يدعونا إلى التجاوب ، إلى الحب المطلق ، إلى الأمانة الخالصة: " لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى تجاهي " . نحن مدعوون أبداً إلى تجديد العهد الذي لا يمكن أن يحله شيء ، لا الموت ولا الحياة ، عهد لا يمكن أن ينوب عنه شيء لأنه خالق الحياة والحرية ، والسعادة والأبدية ، لا يمكن أن ينوب عنه شيء بالنسبة إليه وإلينا لأنه عهد حب .

اسم الله

بقدر ما نتقدم ، تتمحور الوصايا حول الله . الوصية الأولى موجهة إلى الخارج ، إنها تحذّر من الهرب بعيداً عن الله ، إلى آلهة أخرى ، إلى آلهة مزيّـفة ، تلك التي نستعيرها من الوثنيين أو نصوغها مثلهم . لكلّ عصر آلهته.
الوصية الثانية تدين ممارسة ، ليست هي ابتعاداً عن الله الحقيقي ، إنما هي بالعكس عمل مباشر عليه وضدّه: تدنيه إلى صورة منحوتة ، تزييف الكلام اللامنظور الذي أوحي به ، تجاهل صورة الله في كلّ إنسان .

وإليك أيضاً ما هو أخطر : الاستعمال الكاذب أو السيئ أو المدنّس ، لا للصورة المزيّفة ، بل للاسم ، أعني لشخص الرب أو يسوع بالذات . وهنا تدخل الوصية الثالثة : " لا تنطق باسم الرب إلهك باطلاً لأنّ الرب لا يزكّي من ينطق باسمه باطلاً "( تث 5/11). في التعدي على اسم الله ، المستعمل " زوراً " يتجاسر الإنسان على أن يحاول ، بشيء من الوعي ، الاستيلاء عليه واستعماله ، استعباده واستخدامه ، وضع اليد عليه ليصنع منه ما يشاء .
أيها الآب ، إجعلنا متألقين بك

إن الوصية الثالثة لا تدعنا في طمأنينتنا : إنها تُلزمنا بأن نُساعد أقصى ما يُستطاع لمجد الله . وبما أننا نحن أبناء وبنات الله المعتمدون ، فإن تصرفنا هو الذي سيحفز إلى التجديف عليه أو التعرّف إليه : يقول لنا يسوع : " أنتم نور العالم … " ( متى 5/14- 16 ) . فأفكارنا وأقوالنا هي إذن مرآة القداسة الإلهية وحب الآب . " ومهما أخذتم فيه من قول أو فعل ، فليكن الكل باسم الرب يسوع المسيح شاكرين به الله الآب " ( قول 3/17) .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*من اللوح الأول إلى اللوح الثاني

في البدء خلق الله السماء والأرض … باركهما وقال لهما : " انميا واكثرا ، املأا الأرض وأخضعاها " (تك 1 ) . قبل الكلمات العشر بزمن بعيد ، هذه هي الكلمة الوحيدة ، كلمة الخالق الأولى للإنسان خليقته : " انميا " . وبهذه الكلمة ، لا يمكنك إلا أن تشعر بأنك معنيّ شخصياً : أنت مدين لها بالحياة ، لقد خلقتك ، وهي تخلقك في كل آن ، وستخلقك إلى الأبد . بها خلاصنا الأول ، لأنها تنشلنا من موت الأموات هذا الذي هو العدم الأصلي حيث كنّا ، لولاها ، مكثنا إلى الأبد . ولكن ألا يُهان الإنسان ويُستغل ويُسلب ويُقتل من قبل أناس آخرين ؟ أجل ، ومن أجل ذلك ، تدفقت كلمات " اللوح الثاني " من الشريعة ، من فم الخالق بالذات : " لا ترتكب قتلاً وزنىً وسرقةً وكذباً … " وقبل هذا : " أكرم أباك وأمّك كما أمرك الربّ إلهك لكي تطول أيامك وتصيب خيراً في الأرض التي يعطيك الربّ إلهك " ( تث 5/16 ) . هذه الوصية الخامسة هي التي تنقلنا من اللوح الأول إلى اللوح الثاني من الشريعة الإلهية . أو بالأحرى هي التي تربطهما الواحد بالآخر .

أكرم أباك وأمك …

منذ الفعل الأول ، فعل الخلاص الدائم ، خلق إله الحب الرجل والمرأة وأوكل إليهما هذه المهمة : " إنميا " ، فالخالق يشرك الوالدين بقدرته في الحياة والحب : يجعل الإنسان أباً وأماً ويقضي بأنه ، بدونهما ، لن يكون أولاد ولن يكون شعب الله ، حيث أن حياة كل كائن بشري تنبثق من حب الله كما من منبعها ، ولكنها بالضرورة أيضاً من اتحاد الوالدين ، من إرادتهما ومن حبهما . لذلك في الوقت نفسه الذي تعبد فيه خالقك ، " أكرم أباك وأمك " : إنهما ، معه ،" علّة وجودك " . بدون والديك ، لا الخلق ولا الخلاص يعنيانك . في تصميمه، أرادهما الله قريبين منه غاية القرب. إن تميّـزهما عنه ، فلا يمكنك أن تفصلهما عنه في الإقرار بجميلهما واحترامك لهما .

نلاحظ أن اللوح الثاني من الشريعة ، الذي يلفتنا إلى القريب ، يجد هنا مفصلة تصلنا باللوح الأول ، بالله . إذا كنت لا أستطيع أن أسعى إلى والديّ دون أن أتجه صوب الله ، إذا كنت لا أستطيع أن أمسهما دون أن أمسّ الله ، ما الأمر الكبير الذي يجب أن أستشعره في وحي هذه الوصية الإيجابية : " أكرمهما " ؟ .

الأهمية أولاً هي أهميتك أنت ، لأنك تعتقد نفسك ذا أهمية ، وأنت على حق . ولكن ، بفضلهما ، أنت في الوجود . أية كانت منزلتهما ، حتى مهما كانا غير مؤهلين ، فهما اللذان أعطياك الحياة . وإليك يعود بأن يقر العالم والله نفسه بفضلهما إلى الأبد . الأهمية أيضاً ، أنهما – في انتظار أن تتـزوج وتصبح مثلهما أباً وأماً – هما " قريبك " الأول . الأهمية أخيراً في أنهما صورة الله ثلاث مرات :

- ككائنات بشرية خُلقت على مثال الله .

- كزوجين متحابين أصبحا " ثالوثاً " في ولدهما بعطاء حبّهما المتبادل .

- كوالدين أخيراً مُشاركين في قدرة الخالق ومكلّلين ببريق من مجده .

وبما أن الوالدين هما فعلاً ، مع الله ، صانعا أولادهما ، فعلى هؤلاء أن يعترفوا ، أقله لوقت ما ، بسلطتهما ، هذا يعني أن السلطة تتجذّر في سر الحياة وفي سر الحب . والسلطة هي حكمة الله المُعارة للوالدين من أجل نموّ أولادهم الجسدي والنفسي والديني والثقافي . فالسلطة هي إذن حبّ وخدمة وواجب ، أكثر منها حق وبما أنها تُمارس على إنسان حر ، فهي تتلاشى وتتراجع بقدر ما تثبت حرية الابن . وتسقط ، في النهاية كمشد لا فائدة منه ، وكقالب لم تعد ثـمّة حاجة إليه . أخيراً ، إن السلطة محبوبة إجمالاً ، - شرط ألا يساء استعمال النفوذ – لأنها حب . فيجب أن يُـجاب عنها بطاعة حب . يُحبّ الولد أن يطيع والدين يرى فيهما سلطة الله ، إذا ما نسيا ذاتهما وما عرفا إلا الحب ، كما الله . وهكذا في المحبة ، السلطة والحرية تتعانقان .

بيد أن الوصية الخامسة هي على غرار التسع الأخرى ، كلمة حرية . فهي تدين إذن الوالدين الظالمين الذين يكون مسكنهم " بيت العبودية " . فإن الوصية الخامسة ، كونها كلمة حرية ، فهي لا تُغلق أمام الأجيال الجديدة سبل الابتكار والخلق والتجديد والتقدم ، دون أن ينسوا أن العالم بدأ قبلهم ، وأنهم ، بالعكس ، محمولون على أكتاف أجدادهم .​*


----------



## Maria Salib (13 يناير 2009)

:smi102::smi102:
:smi106::smi106:​حبيبتى مارثا فليمجدك الرب فى السماء و الارض و ليحفظك على ما علتنيه وساعدتينى وساعدتى كل محب للمسيح على تعليمه
انتوا فعلا اخوة محبوبين عطائين و متعاونين
اصلى لكم ومن اجلك ان يحفظكم ويبارك فيكم
واسالكم الا تنسونى بصلاتكم
وحبكم
المحبه للمسيح
المحبه لامى الحنون مريم العذراء
المحبه لكم دائماً


----------



## Maria Salib (20 يناير 2009)

اختى الحبيبه
كم انت عظيمه
كم انت مؤثره
بتبشيرك وتعليمك لكل من سها و بعد عن الرب المجيد
ولكن عندما تحدثتى عن استمرار الحياة بالزواج
افكر كثيرا فى امرى وما ساكون اليه من بعد
هل ساكون جارية لمالك مسلم مستبد يتحكم فى من منطلق العبوديه
اواكون زوجة حنون مطيعه ومحبه لزوجى وشريكى فى رحلتى وحبى ليسوع الرب المجيد
وعندما ذكرتى حوق الوالدين تذكرت ان اهلى هم سبب بعدى و عدم خلاصى الى المعموديه
وقد يكونوا سببا فى القائى بالنار
اخيرا بحبك مارثا
واحب دائما ان اتعلم منك الكثير و الكثير فى حب يسوع المسيح
احبك الرب ومجدك وبارك حياتك وملاء قلبك بهجه وفرح ونور


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 يناير 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> اختى الحبيبه
> كم انت عظيمه
> كم انت مؤثره
> بتبشيرك وتعليمك لكل من سها و بعد عن الرب المجيد
> ...


----------



## go love (2 فبراير 2009)

نفسي اخلي الوصايا العشر معايا فى كل ركن اكون فى
عايز مش بس  احفظها عايز احب اعمل بيها وانا راضى من داخلى لاحكام ملكى
صليلي بجد
وبشكرك على تعبك محبتك ربنايعوض تعبك​


----------



## go love (2 فبراير 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> اختى الحبيبه
> كم انت عظيمه
> كم انت مؤثره
> بتبشيرك وتعليمك لكل من سها و بعد عن الرب المجيد
> ...



حقيقي  انا سعيد جدا وفرحان من قلبى عشان انتى  اتعرفتى على ملك الملوك رب المجد يسوع المسيح
وطول مأنتى من داخلك نفسك تكونى فى المسيح 
ثقى ان هو مش هيسيبك عشان هو بيحبك اوى وفدي نفسه عشاناا كلنا انا وانتى وكل شخص بعيد عن
حولي انك تعملي اى شي ايجابى بانك توصل لمرشد ليكى وتاكدى ان ربنا هيبعتهولك فى الوقت المناسب
ربنا معاكي وبركة شفاعة  ام النور 
امنا كلنا تكون معاكي​


----------



## Maria Salib (6 فبراير 2009)

اخوتى واحبائى
مارثا , go love وكل اعضاء المنتدى
انتم اهلى و انتم املى 
وانتم سندى فى ظلمتى هذه
اليكم وبكم احتمى بحب الرب
انا اسعد بما تقدموه الينا و اسعد بردودكمالحنونه التى تملائها محبة الرب
لذلك اصلى من اجلكم 
وصلوا من اجلى
يبارككم ربنا
وباشارككم على كل تعليفاتكم وردودكم الجميله


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> اخوتى واحبائى
> مارثا , go love وكل اعضاء المنتدى
> انتم اهلى و انتم املى
> وانتم سندى فى ظلمتى هذه
> ...





*أشكرك أختى العزيزة سالى

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يناير 2010)

go love قال:


> حقيقي  انا سعيد جدا وفرحان من قلبى عشان انتى  اتعرفتى على ملك الملوك رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> وطول مأنتى من داخلك نفسك تكونى فى المسيح
> ثقى ان هو مش هيسيبك عشان هو بيحبك اوى وفدي نفسه عشاناا كلنا انا وانتى وكل شخص بعيد عن
> حولي انك تعملي اى شي ايجابى بانك توصل لمرشد ليكى وتاكدى ان ربنا هيبعتهولك فى الوقت المناسب
> ...



*أشكرك أختى الحبيبة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

_شكرا للموضوع الجميل والهاااام  جدا

الرب يبارككم
_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يناير 2010)

go love قال:


> نفسي اخلي الوصايا العشر معايا فى كل ركن اكون فى
> عايز مش بس  احفظها عايز احب اعمل بيها وانا راضى من داخلى لاحكام ملكى
> صليلي بجد
> وبشكرك على تعبك محبتك ربنايعوض تعبك​



*ربنا معاك ويساعدك أن تحفظها فى قلبك
 لتكون معك فى كل وقت وكل حين​*


----------

